# Big Red Milling



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Some big red euc we milled ALL  week. Now I remember why we do not mill at the felling site, what a PITA. But wow what a tree. Slabs at 14'8'' crotch slabs over 6' and a LOT of turning stock. :thumbsup:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

GNARLY !!
Love those planks with the bark on action and the random twisty grain.
How wide are they?
Leave Em Wide and Thick!
I would commit homicide for those slabs for kitchen tables.


(I say it again!) GNARLY !! Love the color as well.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice slabs joe. Did you cut the tree and mill it in one day?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Figured you'd find this post, Dom.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

aardvark said:


> GNARLY !!
> Love those planks with the bark on action and the random twisty grain.
> How wide are they?
> Leave Em Wide and Thick!
> ...


You don't need to kill for one we have a stack of them in 10/4x50. Going to air dry them for ??? and then kiln them. They are 40''+ wide. And available green at a reduced price.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Nice slabs joe. Did you cut the tree and mill it in one day?


ONE DAY? Oh goodness NO, 6 full days! It was not the best use of a week but who else has 14' slabs of red gum :yes:? We milled it where it fell so there is considerable extra work involved. uneven ground, Felled close to the stump so we had to work around that, everything had to be loaded by hand and transported to our yard unloaded by hand too. 

We do not cut them that is a picture of Rick York of Rick York's Tree Service way up in the tree.:notworthy:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess I would have to kill.
Transport from FLA to ILL. is a tad high for big slabs like I use and even though bd. ft. price might be reasonable, I don't have funds for it now.
Homicide, a convenience store robbery or a charitable donation are the only options right now...Ha!

Good looking stuff.

Truth be told, we are in the process of moving out of state (N.C.) by next year, fall, and I have to deplete stock and finished projects. Being we will be in N.C. and I have family in FLA, there might be a chance in the future that we can do business later. I kept your link on file. Nice furniture projects, by the way. Down the line of what I do with northern felled trees, and your pricing is in line. You in fact gave me an idea for a N. Catalpa slab , with your fine metal legs.

Dom, look at his www link.
Dominic messes with similar designs.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

They just might be dry by then :laughing:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

HA! 
And I would pay dry wood bd ft rate?


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

aardvark said:


> HA!
> And I would pay dry wood bd ft rate?


Yes Sir!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I am so jealous:thumbsup:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Understandable.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What's the link?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

It's in the first post.
I think we need a cube van and a bank robbery, Dom.

(Dom, sent you an e'mail on a chair design)


----------



## Peet-SAW (May 30, 2012)

My gosh that's some beautiful stuff!!
Did you wet that down for pictures or is fresh cut?
Looks like you got 4 coats of poly on it already.

OH You forgot the disclaimer:
NO Koala bears were harmed on this job site!:laughing:


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Peet-SAW said:


> My gosh that's some beautiful stuff!!
> Did you wet that down for pictures or is fresh cut?
> Looks like you got 4 coats of poly on it already.
> 
> ...


:laughing:

Yes they were hosed down, have to be to get the sawdust off and it makes for better pics too:yes:


----------

